# ACC-Big Ten Challenge Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Monday, Nov. 26
7:00 p.m. ESPN2 Wake Forest at Iowa

Tuesday, Nov. 27
7:00 p.m. ESPN Georgia Tech at Indiana
7:30 p.m. ESPN2 Minnesota at Florida State
7:00 p.m. ESPNU Northwestern at Virginia
9:00 p.m. ESPN Wisconsin at Duke
9:30 p.m. ESPN2 Purdue at Clemson

Wednesday, Nov. 28
7:00 p.m. ESPN N.C. State at Michigan State
7:30 p.m. ESPN2 Illinois at Maryland
7:00 p.m. ESPNU Boston College at Michigan
9:00 p.m. ESPN North Carolina at Ohio State
9:30 p.m. ESPN2 Virginia Tech at Penn State


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

ACC will win unfortunately.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Some quotes for ya...

*Matt Painter, Purdue*
"[The Purdue players] have to understand the beast we're getting ready to battle," Painter said.

"Any time you get the opportunity to play someone who's ranked on their floor, it's going to be good for us. We've got to go there and battle and play very, very hard. We have to be a better basketball team after that game.

"We haven't had a team press us yet. We haven't had a team get into us in the halfcourt the way Clemson does. We have not faced that kind of athleticism. ... We just have to make sure we understand the beast we're getting ready to battle."

*Mike Krzyzewski, Duke*
“They’ll be kind of knocked back with (Wisconsin’s) size. They are really a big team. I say that, but it’s not like they’re big and slow either. They’re big and mobile. They have a swing offense where the big guys come out, and that means that everyone has to be pretty good with the ball. The fact is, they have some older guys so they’re accustomed to doing it. It’s a different offense than what is run in our league and they run it well.”

*DeMarcus Nelson, Duke*
“They’re a huge team and have a lot of size in the frontcourt and on the whole team. And they’re a very physical team. Obviously, we know Wisconsin is a winning program and has a very good coach. I anticipate a really good battle.”


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Must wins for the Big Ten:

Iowa must beat Wake.
Indiana must beat GT.
MSU must beat NC St.

Other 5 that could happen:

Ohio St. may upset UNC.
Purdue may sneak one out of Clemson.
Penn St. may beat Va Tech.
Illinois can play D, but can they get enough to beat Maryland?
I know BC lost a lot, therefore Michigan may have an outside chance.

Doubtful:

You have to be a lot better than Duke to win on their floor. Best case scenario for us is to be down 1 or 2 and have the last shot to win it.

The game's already over:

Northwestern at Virginia
Minnesota at Florida St.

I want the Big Ten to win, but I've got to be honest.

ACC 9 - Big Ten 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blowout central


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> *Mike Krzyzewski, Duke*
> “They’ll be kind of knocked back with (Wisconsin’s) size. They are really a big team. I say that, but it’s not like they’re big and slow either. They’re big and mobile. They have a swing offense where the big guys come out, and that means that everyone has to be pretty good with the ball. The fact is, they have some older guys so they’re accustomed to doing it. It’s a different offense than what is run in our league and they run it well.”
> 
> *DeMarcus Nelson, Duke*
> “They’re a huge team and have a lot of size in the frontcourt and on the whole team. And they’re a very physical team. Obviously, we know Wisconsin is a winning program and has a very good coach. I anticipate a really good battle.”


This is Bo Ryan's coming out party and the guys are going to be absolutely jacked to get out there in Cameron Indoor and play a team like Duke on National Television. Just remember Dukies, Bo Ryan has more National Titles than Coach K 

And more important that all that, this is the chance for our guys to prove Wisconsin is more than just Alando Tucker (or Devin Harris). The team this year was ranked in the preseason in the 40s by pretty much everybody, and with the talent and especially the experience those predictions look worse by the day. I'm way more confident about this game than I should be.... and I like Duke this year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It'll be challenging for the Big 10. I have a feeling that the ACC will walk away with a victory, 7-4.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Iowa over Wake Forest
Indiana over Georgia Tech
Florida State over Minnesota
Virginia over Northwestern
Duke over Wisconsin
Purdue over Clemson
Michigan State over N.C. State
Maryland over Illinois
Boston College over Michigan
North Carolina over Ohio State
Virginia Tech over Penn State

7-4 ACC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ACC has won this challenge every year. I wish they would stop playing the Big Ten. They should play the SEC.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

It's the 7-11 teams that kill us. I feel that we're competent enough to split with the top teams. But it's the Penn State's and the Northwestern's that can't match up with the Florida State's and the Wake Forest's. That's where we lose the tournament.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> It's the 7-11 teams that kill us. I feel that we're competent enough to split with the top teams. But it's the Penn State's and the Northwestern's that can't match up with the Florida State's and the Wake Forest's. That's where we lose the tournament.


Exactly how I feel..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

apelman42 said:


> Minnesota at Florida St.


Maybe I'm delusional or the ultimate homer, but I think Minnesota has a chance to beat Florida State. Not enough to feel good about it in advance, but I think it's possible--say, 25-35% chance. Tubby Smith has this year's team in much better physical condition than previous teams. They're playing a good brand of pressure defense. There are no real stars, but that plays into the waves of subs that helps the team employ the pressure defense. And Fla. St. doesn't have really scary bigs--say, the athletic bigs of an LSU, for example--that would destroy our 6-9, slower type of bigs. Their guards are good, but McKenzie, Nolen, Westbrook and Payton may be able to hang.

Again, I'm not making any predictions, but I think it could be a game, not a given.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

They're coming off a 14 point win *at* Florida. I have a feeling Florida is better than Minn. Plus, the game's at FSU.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

They're the better team--no doubt--but the better team doesn't always win. 

And the transitive property doesn't work in basketball the way it does in math. If it were, both Cleveland State and South Florida would have to be considered better than Florida, too, considering they both beat Florida State *in FSU home games* this season.

Now, if those teams could beat Florida State, I think Minnesota could. Again, I'm not saying Minnesota will. I'm saying it is certainly possible, and not a sure thing that they don't. (A probable thing that they don't, yes.)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I see Indiana and Michigan St. winning for sure. If Ohio St. beats UNC I'll eat my hat. 

Illinois could beat Maryland and Wisconsin will give Duke a good game. I'll say the Big 10 wins 3 games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

luther said:


> And the transitive property doesn't work in basketball the way it does in math. If it were, both Cleveland State and South Florida would have to be considered better than Florida, too, considering they both beat Florida State *in FSU home games* this season.


Thank you, Professor.  Except that FSU just beat Florida 4 days ago and blew out Georgia State just three days before that. My point is that they're playing well.

Anybody can beat anybody. Don't go out on limb there.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> Anybody can beat anybody.


Exactly. Which is why I originally posted in response to a post that said the game was already over. 

Signed,
Professor


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

my point was missed. i was stating that anybody bould beat anybody. that's statement in itself is obvious.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

sad seeing so many empty seats at that WF-Iowa game


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a joke that this team calls themselves a D1 competitor. 17 friggen points at the half? Are you kidding me? The Big Ten needed this game.

Yer right TM. The only teams that the state of Iowa has is the Hawkeyes and Iowa St. No pro teams. And we're talking about frickin Iowa here, not Miami...meaning this team must be pretty bad if people in Iowa can find better things to do.

Big 10 is a joke.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I was impressed with Wake's defense. I think Iowa made the Deacs look a little better on offense than they really are. However, I'll give credit to WF - they definitely look better than I thought they would.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake is gonna be really tough when those three super frosh come in next year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> I was impressed with Wake's defense. I think Iowa made the Deacs look a little better on offense than they really are. However, I'll give credit to WF - *they definitely look better than I thought they would.*


I hate to say I told you so but... :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i said better, not great. let's not confuse the two... somehow i knew you were coming


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> my point was missed. i was stating that anybody bould beat anybody. that's statement in itself is obvious.


I don't know who you think missed it; it wasn't so subtle or complicated. It was just a reiteration of my point against someone who said contrary, I guess.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know its a couple minutes delayed on ESPN360 but Ill be watching the Indiana game then the Wisconsin/Duke one tonight!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> Must wins for the Big Ten:
> 
> Iowa must beat Wake.
> Indiana must beat GT.
> ...


Well I called Iowa a must win, and they didn't. Meaning a team now has to go on the road and pick up a victory. Purdue has the best chance at Clemson...with Michigan possibly picking one up at BC...Or maybe we can pick up one of our biggest wins in program history.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jordan Crawford (12.6, 2.6, 2.6) of Indiana has been suspended for violation of team rules.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Minn has a chance against FSU


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> I think Minn has a chance against FSU


Now you're talkin'

:clap:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm going to go ahead and say that my teams, Wisconsin and Ohio State, are going to win.

They're both well coached... and tall... and wouldn't it be great to see UNC and Duke bumped by big ten teams on successive nights?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And a hustling Gophers team (Abu-Shamala with two sneaky ones underneath) is up four early, 22-18.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dornado said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say that my teams, Wisconsin and Ohio State, are going to win.
> 
> They're both well coached... and tall... and wouldn't it be great to see UNC and Duke bumped by big ten teams on successive nights?


I don't find it very likely that UNC will lose to Ohio St.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I think Minn has a chance against FSU


You guys are goofs... NOT because Minn doesn't have a chance but now for the second time, you're stating the obvious (<- THAT was my point from the start). Anyone, save Northwestern, has a chance in this challenge.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Goof or not, sometimes the should-be-obvious requires stating, such as when apelman42 says the game is already over (4th post of thread).


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is my first time watching Indiana this season, and I'm impressed. Sure they make some bad passes and don't protect the rock, but they own the paint and Gordon is a special player.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, Fla St's guards certainly are athletic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big Ten needs to play the Conference USA. Maybe then they can win one of these challenges.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Digger (looking at the ACC/Big 10 challenge trophy): "I've never seen that thing"
Jay: "Neither has the Big 10"

:laugh:

Yo could tell they were waiting all half to use that one. :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I bet Sampson sure is glad he decided not to redshirt Mike White


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I love this crappy conference.. I would say playing the Missouri Valley Conference we may have a chance to win something.. but even then Evansville would probably beat Northwestern..

Forget that even.. Atlantic Sun Conference may give us a better chance..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really expected that Ga Tech would get the crap kicked out of them.I really don't think much of their talent,although they'll be better if Dickey can get his schoolwork together for next semester.I wonder if UNC Greensboro could beat Indiana...they sure beat Georgia Tech by more than Indiana and that game was in the ThrillerDome


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Clemson wins and that makes it 5-1 ACC.I'd be bored with this thing,but then winning is always nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big Ten = doo doo.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Usually are lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

No, the Big Ten is not so bad. Top to bottom each team may not match up well for this kind of event, but where it matters the leagues aren't that different. In the past 10 years, each league has had 9 Final Four teams. And there are 3 ACC to 1 Big Ten champions. So it's a minor difference in that regard. (And the SEC and Big East each has just as many titles, with three apiece.)


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree with all of you that this challenge needs to end. I'm almost as big of a Big 10 fan as I am a UW fan. This challenge is really pissing me off and it's comments like Digger's and Jay's that make me even more pissed off...because they're right.

Big 10's gotta run the table tonight...LMAO.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

luther said:


> No, the Big Ten is not so bad. Top to bottom each team may not match up well for this kind of event, but where it matters the leagues aren't that different. In the past 10 years, each league has had 9 Final Four teams. And there are 3 ACC to 1 Big Ten champions. So it's a minor difference in that regard. (And the SEC and Big East each has just as many titles, with three apiece.)


Exactly.

No...the top teams aren't so bad. The Ohio State's, Illinois', Michigan State's and Wisconsins' (exclude last night) are the reason we do somewhat decent in the tournament. The conference as a whole is BAD.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

apelman42 said:


> The conference as a whole is BAD.


Bad? I think some perspective (as always) is in order here. There are about 30 conferences. And perennially, about 25 would be happy to trade places with the Big Ten. (Yes, sometimes [rarely] the B10 may not be among the top 5 conferences, but most often it is, and probably more often is among the top 2-3 than out of the top 5.) 

So if consistently being in the top 1/6th is bad, then yeah, it's bad. But fans from those other 20-25 leagues who are consistently worse must be killing themselves over their pathetic leagues, then.


----------



## Bounced (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ACC-Big Ten "Challenge" Thread*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it's 6-2 now and with Maryland about to beat Illinois, it looks like the Big Ten will lose this challenge 9-2.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the triple team on Hansbrough! they better start 1) hittin some perimeter shots and 2) stop pounding the ball to the deck in the paint. they're like flies on poo anytime UNC gets the ball in the paint.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too many 3's


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That put your head down and bull into the defender and the chuck the ball at the hoop junk isn't gonna work. And you better believe it won't work in the pros.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

And so it begins ~ Vitale: "Blah blah blah.... Tyler Hansbrough will be the national player of the year... Blah blah blah" :|


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate it when these idiots start showing the game on a quarter of the screen and some crap I could watch on ESPN News if I wanted to watch ESPN News on another quarter


Carolina isn't all that great without Lawson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Quentin Thomas and Bobby Fraser left their games in HS.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who is that Dietler guy?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ellington is their best player


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Hansbrough just dunked on his own teammate


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why is Fraser in the game?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Who is that Dietler guy?


http://ohiostate.scout.com/ - the front page story



> As a senior, Diebler averaged 40.8 points per game. He was held to less than 30 points in a game just four times – twice during the regular season and twice during the state playoffs. His season-low was 23 points.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Why is Fraser in the game?


becuase he's your best healthy PG

DID YOU SEE THAT SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:

Found this on the Ohio State Scout site too

ACC-ya Later



> Breaking news: the ACC-Big Ten Challenge is being renamed.
> 
> It's now being called the ACC Annual Invitational.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If UNC loses this, demote them from the top 10


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

my pencil is ready


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Who is that Dietler guy?


A FANTASTIC sharp-shooter. A Steve Kerr in the making. None of you had the benefit of seeing him play in high school, but I'm going to tell you now that tonight is not a fluke. Tonight is the Jon Diebler I've been waiting for over the course of the first handful of games. Tonight is the reason they let him keep shooting and didn't bench him.

I don't know what it was, my guess is nerves at playing in college for the first time. But he was shooting from this range regularly his junior year in high school, bombing from 27 feet just because. He buried my Alma Mater, Whitmer, for 47 because our coach told the guys to stay off him when he shot from 25+.

In short... that "Dietler" guy is going to be the next over-rated JJ Redick style top 15 pick in two or three years, and he'll wind up being a rotation playing sharpshooter on a championship NBA team one day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So is he a freshman or sophomore? I never heard of him till today

And my bad for butchering his name


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I wasn't giving you **** over the name. Thought it was funny is all.  He's a frosh. Averaged 40pt, 13reb, 6ass last year at Upper Sandusky HS to be Ohio's Mr. Basketball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow those are crazy numbers. I will be paying attention to him from henceforth


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, just let me warn you you'll get sick of him in a few years. I really believe he's going to get JJ Redick style hype as a sharpshooter that doesn't create a ton with crazy range. He won't be a future NBA star, but he has great NBA rotation/sixth man potential.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He dunks too!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^something i never saw kerr do


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ACC wins this tournament 8-3. 9 years in a row is enough.


----------

